# please help me select a new gun for CC



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I recently purchased a s&w m&p .40 I like it but recently its had some problems feeding the last round of the magazine, sometimes the magazine gets "stuck" momentarily, and then when i re-insert the magazine, the slide closes sometimes. these may be minor problems to some, but I want a carry gun to to extremely reliable, and in my opinion, this is not it. I would like to get a 3.5-4" barrel, I have small to medium hands. I am about 160 lbs and looking to do IWB carry. I am interested in some of the compact glocks and the compact SIGs, or even a compact 1911, however, this will be my first firearm, so I would like a good choice for a new shooter. once I decide on someting I am going to enroll in the "fundamental shooting skills" course at my local range. thank you guys.
Id also consider a 9mm


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Wrong order.

Take the course, then figure out what gun you want.

Do you want to spend your money based on what you don't know? Or would you rather be an informed buyer?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I see what you are saying. my instructor has a px4 I have shot it previously. it was nice. I also like the M&P or the XD, he suggested 9mm for a 1st gun. He said with the correct ammunition a 9mm can also have "stopping power" and that a 9mm hit will do more damage then two .40 caliber misses. :smt1099


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

submoa said:


> Wrong order.
> 
> Take the course, then figure out what gun you want.
> 
> Do you want to spend your money based on what you don't know? Or would you rather be an informed buyer?


+1 on this advice. Take the course. You should take the opportunity to discuss guns with the instructors. Next, go to a range that rents guns and begin your search. I took up handgun shooting just two years ago and bought the wrong guns a few times before narrowing to what I really like and really want. This is not a process to rush.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

The guys are right as usual. I was in your shoes a year ago and I bought an M&P 40. I ended up getting rid of it, and getting a glock in 9mm. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the M&P's but it wasn't right for me. The 9 is cheaper to shoot and has noticably less recoil. Take the course and find a range that rents guns. I ended up doing that after I decided to sell my first choice. You might also want to look into getting a 22 for practice. I take my ruger mkIII 22/45 to the range every time. It is great to practice with.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

first gun? 
semiauto- 9mm without a doubt
revolver - S&W j frame in .357 but only practice with 38spl - it isn't fun shooting a 12-15 ounce j frame in .357

for the 9mm - the glock 26 is on almost all gun writers list of guns to consider for ccw - i have one and i have the glock 17 magazines for backup in another pocket
another is the xd 3" 9mm
if you want a 1911 style 9mm then there is springfield EMP, para ord's warthawg(s). then there are the kahr's PM9, keltec's PF9, and walther's P99.
those are the ones that i would look at


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I am a big fan of SIGs, they can be pricey but they are reliable. in 9mm I would go with a P229 (double stack) or P239 (single stack). You can usually find reasonably priced Certified Pre-Owned ones that will save money and come with a Manufacturer's Warranty


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you everyone for the advice. I jumped the gun (ha) on a m&p .40 in compact and the recoil is pretty violent. I'm having trouble getting used to it. I do like how the gun feels in my hand however. I was about to send it back to s&w for repair i wonder if they would be willing to re-chamber it in 9mm instead... thoughts anyone? otherwise i am seriously considering the XD or the glock 26/19

does the glock 26 come standard with the magazine with the pinkie extension or must that be purchased separately ? that would be a must for me. how would I go about selling my gun over the internet ? I don't imagine I'll get a very good price selling it back to the gun shop...


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Glock 26 does not come with a grip extention. You buy them from Pearce http://www.pearcegrip.com/glock_pricing.htm.

Can't help with the other questions


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like you had an impulse buy...
since you like the feel of the M&P40,
why not trade it in for the S&W M&P9c
g26 and xd 3" 9mm are two good choices
also kahr pm9 and walther P99 
good luck this time


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

Kimber ultra carry II


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats the biggest problem with an impulse buy, and to sell it over the internet might not be a good idea, your best bet would be to take it to a gun dealer. There are a lot of rules and regulations and you have to be careful with mailing out firearms, perhaps your local gun dealer could help you with selling it if you are going to get rid of it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Try cleaning the magazines and pistol.

I have yet to have the last round not feed in my M&P40 or for the slide to release when I did not command it to do so.

Of course it is relatively new and only has 12,000 plus rounds through it.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glock 19 or 26
Glock 23 or 27
Springfield XD9 Service Pistol or Compact...


----------

